# Hunting Today



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Dad and I are going after the bunnies today with the .22's. Will update all today, but if I was a betting man the over and under would be at 4.


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Rabbit Hunting was amazing on Saturday. We were with a guy who wanted to run the dogs, they had not been out much for the year. We easily ran a dozen rabbits and had a blast. We killed what we shot at, but had more fun watching the dogs go crazy. Multiple times we were running more than one rabbit and at one time I could see 5. Hope all you guys were able to get out, if not the weather will stay good for a few days.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good job buddy!! I want to get out in the next few days and give it a shot! If you dont mind me asking where abouts did you hunt???


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

We finally got out today after 3-4 weeks of frigid weather. Snow still deep and dogs feet got cut up and had to stop after 2 hours. Had 4 dogs running the best they could. Got 8 and missed a few more.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Went out for 3 hours in the morning, 9 rabbits jumped we took 3 home. Went out again at 2pm and walked 4 hours and never jumped a one. 
Beautiful weather and nice to be out there, the dogs and I were real tired. 

Happiness is a bloody tail ne_eye:


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Was out Sunday afternoon for 4 hours . Only saw 4 rabbits and the dog took them to a hole in a short distance . I thought with the melt we would have some better runs . The dog had to work hard to start the 4 we did see , but it was still a good time .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I forgot to mention that Sunday morning the scenting conditions were less than ideal. The dogs had problems with the majority of the rabbits, a couple were better than the others. With the amount of runningor lack thereof they've been getting the past month, they could've been a little rusty too


----------

